# What do you guys think about telescopic rods?



## River Dweller20 (May 24, 2005)

I got a zebco slab seeker combo yesterday for my birthday with an "ultrasensitive" tip to detect bites easier. What do you guys think about telescopic rods? Wouldn't it be awkward to use them from a boat or do you mainly use them when fishing from the bank? I can't wait to try it out. Thanks.

Oh yeah, I'm pretty new targeting crappie.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

they are nice when fishing in a boat in really thick cover...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

great tools for dipping the brush/drifting/trolling.i bought a pair of slabseekers earlier this year.3 piece 10 foot spinning rigs.i like the action better than the telescoping poles.they have a much wider,softer power curve.the telescoping one seems to be too stiff except in the tip.they are easier to store though.i also have a couple telescoping poles without reels.
they're no problem in the boat(for most people,LOL)and make it easy to fish in the thick stuff without having to plow in with the boat.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

I am going ot get one for my next rod. I really like the Wally Marshall one at Bass Pro Shops, it is a two piece rod with a little spincast reel. I still keep two 15' fiberglass cane poles in the boat just for dipping in cover, but I really want one with a reel.

Just don't reel in too much line - you won't be able to remove the hook and they drop fast when you open the bail


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Just don't reel in too much line - you won't be able to remove the hook and they drop fast when you open the bail


 LOL.good point.most of the time,i only use the reel for storage anyway.i rarely have out more than 6-8 feet of line and just lift the fish out.makes it easy to get bait back to precise depth.when dipping brush the reel comes in handy for dropping into pockets from above high brush.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I have the Zebco slab seeker rod and one of those 13' telescoping rods and it's great to get back in to small places from the boat. But from the bank you need lots of room to use them....lol


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have both, the telescoping as well as the three piece. Both are useable but the three piece allows you more control of the fish as you lift it. I did not care for the spincast or spinning reel on either of the rods, I purchase the low cost, simple single action plastic reel from Cabelas for $4.99 and feel it is the best type reel/line holder for this type fishing.


----------



## River Dweller20 (May 24, 2005)

Thanks for your input guys. If I get a chance to use it this weekend or some other time, I'll let you know.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

I have a 20 feet'er (no reel) and 12 feet'er, with a reel. The longer I am planning to use on some very weedy ponds, I have not tried yet since I am still recovering from another knee surgery. The 12 feet long I used from a bank and a boat already - it was very much worth the $10 plus an old reel. 

Also, I have some great Euro floats for it, it is a very sensitive setup.


----------



## River Dweller20 (May 24, 2005)

Well, I didn't get to try out the new crappie rod this weekend, but I did get to go up to Paint Creek and manage some saugeye and and few nice crappie.


----------



## Fishin'Fool (May 4, 2006)

We have a couple of them, they're great for dippin' for 'gills along shore.


----------

